# oil drain plug location



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello guys.


im trying to change the oil of my 2.0 cruze but i cant seem to find the oil drain plug. i was following a guide from the 1.4 gasoline one but i cant find any t45 bolt. the only thing i have that seems like the drain plug its the one from the picture. its that it?


thanks


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The T45 was used as a drain plug on the 1.8 LS. From your picture I would try the bolt on the right The 1.4 has a 10 mm bolt for a drain plug, i don't know about the Deisel.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

From what I recall the Diesel is 13mm. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i unbolted it. it was 14mm and its done. thanks guys


----------

